# Building lab block hopper feeders?



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Does anyone here make their own hoppers like in these topics? Any additional help/advice in making them? What size mesh do I use? Is 1/4" too small? But 1/2" is big enough for small mice to fit inside with the food, potentially spoiling it. The dilemma!

http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showthre ... led-pics!!!

http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showthre ... hard-way...


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

technically 1/2" would be big enough for some mice to be able to get in...but it doesn't mean they would! I wouldn't expect many would try to get in. I would think 1/4" would make it too hard for them to get food out.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Or maybe just use 1/4" higher up it?...do like the bottom 1-2" in 1/2" and then above that with 1/4"...that way when the food gets lower they still can't get in...but still have plenty of access


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's an idea, I'll think about that.


----------

